# When will the cube aquariums be back in stock?



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone???


----------



## Loumeer (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe the owner of GLA has stated that he doesnt check the forms very often. Your best bet is to shoot him an email that can be found on the website.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I did, and no reply....


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

I emailed them too as well and no reply


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Here is a reply I got from one of the support reps.

"Hello,
All glass tanks are currently on sale price and once all are sold out they will not return. From what I know the only tanks available in the future are 90,120&120-H tanks. All small cube or nano tanks will be sold out.


Many Thanks!"


----------

